# suggest me a manga.



## Narayan (Nov 30, 2010)

i need help i'm bored 'coz i already finished 999. i want to read something interesting, funny or moving. doesn't matter if it's short or long, just need something new.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 30, 2010)

20th Century Boys.
Once you start reading, i guarantee you won't be stopping until its completely over.
The plot is just amazing.

Also by the same author, Monster. Another brilliant manga, which also has a anime.
Can't say anything about the anime though, since i haven't completed it...


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 30, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Battle Royale. It's one of the two series (besides Love Hina) I swore to myself I'd never part with. Unimaginably awesome story.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2010)

Berserk.


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

There's a few threads in here that have suggestions.
Higurashi. Have to read, it's pure awesomeness


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 30, 2010)

Fairy tale, its awesome.


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Fairy tale, its awesome.


This as well.
If you like Fairy Tail, you'll probably like Rave/Rave Master.


----------



## Y05h1 (Nov 30, 2010)

I second Berserk. It's in the mature category, with plenty of violence/the occasional [censored] scene, so it's not for everyone. But the story and the art... wow.

Gundam Eclipse recommended 20th century boys, I agree. Even if it was without any of the actual pictures, the story alone would make me read it.

Out of the popular weekly mangas, I would say One Piece is the best, and it's one of my overall favourites. In my opinion it's leagues above Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail, etc. (I read those too, but One Piece is the only one I _really_ look forward to reading each week).

Full Metal Alchemist... if I could live in any fantasy world, it would be the one from FMA. Definitely recommended (the Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood anime is also great, follows the manga to a T, and is one of those rare animes where I thought all the voices fit the characters just right. Wait... never mind, there was that terrible terrible panda voice...)

Dragon Ball is also a great classic to read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Somewhat silly, and not exactly the best of stories, but it did essentially start the whole shounen genre as we know it today...


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yotsuba&!
Hoi-hoi san (short but funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Rosario + Vampire
Death Note


----------



## Narayan (Dec 1, 2010)

done reading FMA:B and i've been reading naruto, fairy tail and khr, don't like bleach and one piece though.
i'm currently reading psyren, found it while browsing yesterday, looks kinda good. i'll add berserk, 20th century boys, higurashi and what naglaro00 recommends.

dragonball, don't wanna read this, i grew up with this always on the television.
thanks for the recommendations


----------



## kupo3000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Battle Angel Alita AKA GUNMM
BLAME!
Biomega
King of Thorns
Monster
Fist of the North Star AKA Hokuto no Ken
Akira
Hellsing
Gantz
Battle Royale
Ichi the Killer
Dominion Tank Police
Appleseed


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, definitely read Gantz, it's epic. There's plenty of strong violence and a fair bit of nudity and sex but if you don't mind it check it out. What intrigues me the most about it is the story and character development, one of the best I've seen in any story.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 1, 2010)

*Funny/Interesting*
Yotsuba&! (the best manga ever IMO)
Bokurano (if you liked Evangelion, read it. DO NOT look up any plot summaries because it will ruin a major plot point)
Liar Game
Bakuman
Mirai Nikki
Kodomo no Jikan
Prunus Girl

*Action*
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (Be warned, there's over 900 chapters and the translations for part 4 are kind of bad and part 7's (current) are slow)
One Piece
Black Cat
Hoshi no Samidare


----------



## alphenor (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't push on giving when hands are already full..he already got a lot recommendations...


----------



## NoOneDies (Dec 1, 2010)

Was about to tell you 999. But I guess we are into the same thing already, the plot was so awesome that it engages you into reading.


----------



## Klx5 (Dec 1, 2010)

Berserk and Gantz oh and Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## raulpica (Dec 1, 2010)

GANTZ FOR SUPER AWESOMENESS


----------



## mameks (Dec 1, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> GANTZ FOR SUPER AWESOMENESS







Still need to read it. Especially after the amazing reviews it's had...*looks at raulpica*


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 1, 2010)

alphenor said:
			
		

> Don't push on giving when hands are already full..he already got a lot recommendations...



Well, it doesn't mean he'll find everything he was recommended interesting, so that's why we must keep giving recommendations


----------



## prowler (Dec 1, 2010)

I've only read Azumanga Daioh.

So like yeah, read that.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 1, 2010)

Death Note. I second that.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 1, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was SO awesome that I read all the chapters available at the time (327) in less than 12 hours, almost non-stop.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 1, 2010)

Manga eh?

Death Note
Liar Game
Eden No Ori (Cage of Eden, is the english title, I think)
Hajime no Ippo
Kuroshitsuji




Spoiler



Uzumaki
Jisatsu Circle
Doubt





EDIT: How do you put titles on spoiler tags again?


----------



## mameks (Dec 1, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Manga eh?
> 
> Death Note
> Liar Game
> ...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 1, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both quotes seconded


----------



## MilkPSP (Dec 3, 2010)

I would recommend reading Rosario + Vampire if you haven't read it yet. I'm in the middle of reading it, and I really like it.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2010)

I like dogs bullets and carnage.

Also shouldnt this go into the books forums?


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> I like dogs bullets and carnage.
> 
> Also shouldnt this go into the books forums?


Yeah, but apparently no-one can be arsed to move it :3
Looks at raulpica @[email protected]


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2010)

@shinigami357 wasn't jisatsu circle the series about a curse that revolves around young female students. the leader of the "cult" is said to be possessed by the first leader, and at some point they all commit mas suicide? was that it, it kinda sends chills to my bones, but i like it though. i've read it before onemanga was closed


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> @shinigami357 wasn't jisatsu circle the series about a curse that revolves around young female students. the leader of the "cult" is said to be possessed by the first leader, and at some point they all commit mas suicide? was that it, it kinda sends chills to my bones, but i like it though. i've read it before onemanga was closed


Wow...that sounds creepy...


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



creepy eh? then try to read it. it's good.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 3, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah... Few manga (or anything written on paper )can manage to disturb me, but this one was just... *shivers* A bit too adult for some, though


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds awesome.
I'll find it later :3


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 3, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Sounds awesome.
> I'll find it later :3




Well, if you're really reading Jisatsu Circle, prepare for mild nudity, adult themes and disturbing images. And, uh, enjoy.

On a slightly related topic... Been trying to find more seriously disturbing manga. So I can recommend them to people


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

Higurashi


----------



## raulpica (Dec 3, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. Might be my next read.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 3, 2010)

Slayers


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 3, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Higurashi



There is no Higurashi Anime or manga, there is only the absolutely superb Visual Novel which you should go and read right now.
Same with Umineko.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 3, 2010)

Holy [insert deity/profanity/animal of choice]!!! They made a battle royale manga??? Oh, this is so gonna be cool.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

A short, but damn good manga I have read over and over again would have to be Vampire's Portrait.


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anime
Manga
But yes, the VN's awesome.





 raulpica
EDIT: The BB Code failed


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 3, 2010)

Mercy me. I'm only on chapter 5 of battle royale, and I'm losing it... Damn. But that could be just coz it's 3:30 am. Need sleep...

PS
Seriously, this got published in Japan AND US of A???  And a movie, too. Man, what I'd pay to watch that.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 3, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I repeat, there is no Higurashi anime or manga.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 3, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've played the first chapter for now, on my iPhone, and I'm not playing the second one. I hope they do port the others too, there's only episoded up to the third question arc


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2010)

Just finished reading Jisatsu circle, and frankly it's a bit of a let down. You people set me up for something creepy and awesome, and it was neither


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 3, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh... The entire series is available in English...


----------



## .Chris (Dec 3, 2010)

D. Gray-Man.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 4, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Just finished reading Jisatsu circle, and frankly it's a bit of a let down. You people set me up for something creepy and awesome, and it was neither



Ouch. Maybe the description sounded cooler than the source material? I recommended it purely on the basis that it was one of those manga that disturbed me. Personally, it was neither cool nor awesome to me, just genuinely disturbing.


----------



## DSDisco (Dec 4, 2010)

Rosario + Vampire, read the manga for laughs, or watch the anime to COMPLETELY RUIN YOUR BRAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## nasune (Dec 4, 2010)

Well if you're looking for something a little more 'cute' I'd recommend Chobits (somewhat of a modern fairy tale). Beyond that, well Fullmetal's always a good one, and so are Darker than Black, Chrno Crusade and the Code Geass (Rebellion, Counter Attack ,and Nightmare) Series IMO.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Ouch. Maybe the description sounded cooler than the source material? [...]  Personally, it was neither cool nor awesome to me, just genuinely disturbing.


I guess some other disturbing manga I read earlier must have inoculated me against disturbing  *cough*MPD Psycho*cough*


----------



## Arfiol (Dec 4, 2010)

I recommend Gamble Fish, if you're into the wittier manga series.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 4, 2010)

i don't want to start a new topic for this so yh, can someone recommend me some good long animes that are unknown/not famous? mostly looking for action/comedy.


----------



## Mazor (Dec 5, 2010)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> i don't want to start a new topic for this so yh, can someone recommend me some good long animes that are unknown/not famous? mostly looking for action/comedy.



Generally animes with many episodes aren't unknown.

Chances are you've already seen it, but Full Metal Panic comes to mind as a long (one full and two half seasons) action/comedy which possibly could be called "not famous".


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 5, 2010)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Generally animes with many episodes aren't unknown.
> 
> Chances are you've already seen it, but Full Metal Panic comes to mind as a long (one full and two half seasons) action/comedy which possibly could be called "not famous".


i phrased it wrong :S
i meant any long anime that isn't one of the top known like one piece, naruto, bleach, hitman reborn ect.

i watched full metal panic it was really good xD


----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2010)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> i don't want to start a new topic for this so yh, can someone recommend me some good long animes that are unknown/not famous? mostly looking for action/comedy.
> Can't really think of any long ones but atm there's:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luke_c (Dec 5, 2010)

Define "long anime"

As far as action goes, Darker than Black, both seasons rack together about 52 episodes altogether including specials and the first season is certainly an essential one to watch.
you may also be interested in Toaru Kagaku no Railgun and Toaru Majutsu no Index, both interwind with each other and have a good sense of action and comedy, Railgun only has one season so far but I'm sure after Index's second season is over there will be a season two announcement.


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 5, 2010)

Bakuman
The world God only knows
History's Strongest Deciple Kenichi
Code Breaker
Psyren
D-Grey Man
Witch hunter


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 5, 2010)

@shlong:
thx, never heard of any of em before o.O
ill give them a go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@luke_c:
by "long" i mean like over 100 eps if possible, but around 50 is ok too~
I've seen Darker then Black, i'll try the others.

@kakashi919:
loved kenichi~
D-Grey man is quite well known as far as i know, seen it.
liking you choice, gonna watch the others.

thx the the suggestions guys~


----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2010)

It's ok


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 5, 2010)

No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





D-Grey Man is popular, but IMO it doesn't get the ratings it should get.


----------



## Finwen (Dec 7, 2010)

Pokémon Adventures (seriously, it's good)
FullMetal Alchemist (very funny and fun to read)
Naruto ( HUR DERP)


----------



## raulpica (Dec 10, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll still give it a spin.


----------



## Mazor (Dec 10, 2010)

Love Hina, generic harem.
Negima, Love Hina but with Harry Potter.



Spoiler



I'm doing an Ubuntu-fanboy and recommending the only things I've read.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

Sunflower


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've just started reading code:breaker, and so far it's been good for me.

PS
Battle Royale if blood, guts and ecchi are your cup of tea. Seriously, though. Don't. I almost quit after 5 chapters. darn illustrations of


Spoiler



rotting brains.


----------



## Aogu (Dec 18, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> I repeat, there is no Higurashi anime or manga.



They see me Trollin. 

Wow, either that ^ or your actually an idiot. 2 links dont prove it? I have 7 of the manga and Ive seen the anime. Either im dreaming at the pages are actually blank or you are very wrong. The VN came first, its good (but I dont like the art)- yet it is best in manga form.


----------

